# Gas Ship Burns Off Port Of Aqaba



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

a tanker carrying l.n.g. caught fire as it unloaded on thursday at the port of aqaba injuring 12 people, four of them firefighters,the other injured were crew members.
the ship was towed out to sea.most of jordens gas is piped from egypt via an underwater pipeline and a small amount by l.n.g.ships to the port of aqaba


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

No way is this an LNG carrier. The ship in question is Benelux's 8,100 cbm LPG carrier BENEGAS. 

Cheers
Phil


----------

